
Choosing the wrong programming language to build a startup - hpolatyuruk
https://huseyinpolatyuruk.com/choosing-the-wrong-programming-language-framework-for-your-startup/
======
SaxonRobber
Programming languages are the biggest tar pit. Too often I get distracted by
language features instead of just doing what works. With experience, I grew to
appreciate simple languages like C, Scheme, and SML because I could focus on
being productive rather than debating which language features to use. More
code less abstractions.

